# Latest PC Hardware Prices in India



## NitrousNavneet (May 15, 2011)

Desktop Configurations.

Config #1
Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.9k
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P @ 6.8k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.4k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.5k
Logitech MX518 @ 1.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
TOTAL = Rs. 67,900

Config #2
Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10k
MSI P55 CD-53 @ 7.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.4k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.5k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.5k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
TOTAL = Rs. 71,400

Config #3
Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5k
MSI 785GN-E65 @ 5.6k
Transcend 4GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 5k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Gigabyte GM6880 Laser Mouse @ 0.9k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
Corsair VX450W @ 4.1k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
TOTAL = Rs. 52,200

Config #4
Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.66GHz @ 7.4K
Biostar TP43E Combo @ 4.7k
4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 3.4k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k
TOTAL = Rs. 41,700

Config #5
Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 3.8k
4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 3.4k
Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Gigabyte GM6880 Laser Mouse @ 0.9k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.2k
TOTAL = Rs. 38,500

Config #6
Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.7k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 3.8k
4GB DDR2 800MHz Transcend/Kingston @ 4k
Zebronics Krish @ 1k
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard/Mouse Combo @ 0.8k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k
XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
TOTAL = Rs. 30,800

----------------------------------------------------------------
Processors:

INTEL

Core i7 i920 D0 2.66GHz @ 14.4k

Core i7 860 2.8GHz @ Rs. 14.8K
Core i5 i750 2.66GHz @ 10k
Core i3 i530 2.93GHz @ 6.1k

Core 2 Quad Q9550 2.83GHz @ 13.5k
Core 2 Quad Q9505 2.83GHz @ 11.2k
Core 2 Quad Q9400 2.66GHz @ 9.6k
Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66GHz @ 8.2K
Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz @ 7.4k

Core 2 Duo E8400 3GHz @ 8.4k
Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93GHz @ 5.6k

Pentium Dual Core E5300 2.6GHz @ 3.5k
Pentium Dual Core E5200 2.5Ghz @ 3.2k


AMD

Phenom II X4 965 3.4GHz B.E. C3 @ 8.9k
Phenom II X4 955 3.2GHz B.E. @ 7.5k
Phenom II X3 720 2.8GHz B.E. @ 6.4k

Athlon II X4 620 2.6GHz @ 5k --> The _MOST_ VFM CPU ever
Athlon II X3 435 2.9GHz @ 4k
Athlon II X3 425 2.7GHz @ 3.7k

Phenom II X2 550 3.1GHz B.E. @ 4.2k
Phenom II X2 545 3GHz @ 4k

Athlon II X2 245 2.9GHz @ 3K
Athlon II X2 240 2.8GHz @ 2.7k -->BEST VFM

Sempron 140 2.7GHz @ 1.7k --> Can Unlock to an X2

----------------------------------------------------------------

Graphics Cards:

AMD-ATI

Sapphire HD5970 2GB GDDR5 @ 40.4k --> Fastest GPU in the world

Palit HD4870 X2 2GB GDDR5 @ 27.9k

PowerColour HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24.3k
Sapphire HD5870 1GB GDDR5 @ 24k
XFX HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 17k
Sapphire HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.5k
PowerColour HD5850 1GB GDDR5 @ 16.4k

Sapphire HD5770 1GB GDDR5 @ 10.9k
PowerColour HD5770 1GB GDDR5 V2 @ 9.9k
PowerColour PCS HD5750 1GB GDDR5 @ 8.4k

XFX HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.8k
PowerColour HD4890 1GB GDDR5 @ 11.7k
Palit HD4870 1GB GDDR5 DUAL SONIC @ 9.5k
XFX HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.4k
PowerColour HD4870 1GB GDDR5 @ 9.2k
Palit HD4870 512MB GDDR5 DUAL SONIC @ 8.4k
PowerColour HD4870 512MB GDDR5 @ 8k

Palit HD4850 Special SONIC 512MB GDDR5 @ 8.4k

XFX HD4850 512MB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
Sapphire HD4770 512MB GDDR5 Arctic Accelero @ 7.4k
MSI HD4770 512MB GDDR5 @ 6.8k

Palit HD3850 SUPER 512MB GDDR3 @ 4k

PowerColour PCS HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.5k
Sapphire HD4670 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.5k
Palit HD4670 512MB GDDR3 SUPER @ 4.5k

Palit HD4650 SUPER 512MB DDR2 @ 3.3k
XFX HD4650 512MB DDR2 @ 3.1k --> Best entry level graphics

Sapphire HD4550 512MB GDDR3 @ 2.7K
PowerColour HD4350 512MB DDR2 @ 2k


AGP Graphics Cards
Sapphire HD3850 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.3k
Sapphire HD3850 512MB DDR2 @ 6.3k
Sapphire HD4670 1GB DDR2 @ 5.1k
Sapphire HD3650 512MB DDR2 @ 4.8k
Sapphire X1650 512MB DDR2 @ 3.5k


NVIDIA
Palit GTX295 1792MB GDDR3 @ 28.4k
Palit GTX275 896MB GDDR3 @ 13.9K
Palit GTX260 896MB GDDR3 SONIC @ 10.6k
Zotac GTX260 896MB GDDR3 @ 9.5k

Palit GTS250 512MB GDDR3 @ 7.4k

Zotac 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO @ 6k
Palit 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.5k
Galaxy 9800GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.4k
Zotac 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 ECO @ 5.2k
Palit 9600GT 512MB GDDR3 @ 4.9K

Palit 9600GSO 384MB GDDR3 @ 4.7k

Palit GT240 Sonic 1GB GDDR5 @ 7.5K
Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.9k
Zotac GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 6.3k
Palit GT240 1GB GDDR3 @ 5.8k
Zotac GT240 512MB GDDR3 @ 5.5k

Zotac GT220 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.8k
Palit GT220 1GB GDDR3 @ 4.8k
Palit GT220 1GB DDR2 @ 4.2k
Zotac GT220 512MB DDR2 @ 3.7k

Palit GF210 512MB DDR2 @ 2.6k
Zotac GT210 512MB DDR2 @ 2.6k

----------------------------------------------------------------

RAM:

Kingston 2GB DDR2 800MHz RAM @
Transcend 2GB DDR2 800Mhz @

ZION 1GB DDR3 1333MHz RAM @ 1.3k
Transcend 2GB DDR3 1333MHz C9 @ 2.5k
2 GB Zion DDR3 1333MHz @ 2.9k
G.Skill 2*2GB DDR3 1333Mhz C9 @ 5.5k
Corsair 4GB DDR3 1600MHz C9 Titanium @ 5.8k
Corsair TW3X4G-1600C9DHX 4GB Kit @ 6.6k

Corsair TR3X1G-1333 XMS3 C9 3GB Kit @ 4.5k
OCZ Core i7 Edition 3x1GB DDR3 1333MHz CL7 @ 5k
Corsair TR3X2G-1333 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 7.8k
Corsair TR3X2G-1600 XMS3 C9 6GB Kit @ 8.6k

.................................................. .................................................. ...

COOLING PRODUCTS:

OCZ Vanquisher @ 1.2K
Cooler Master Hyper TX3 @ 1.3k
Gelid Silent Spirit Quadheatpipe @ 1.8k
Core-Contact Freezer 92mm CPU Cooler @ 1.9k

Cooler Master Hyper 212 @ 2.2K
Asus Triton 77 @ 2.3k
Coolermaster Hyper N520 @ 2.4K
Core-Contact Freezer 120mm CPU Cooler @ 2.5k
Tuniq Propeller 120 @ 2.5k
OCZ Vendetta 2 @ 2.5K
Thermalright Ultima-90 @ 2.5k
Scythe MUGEN-2 CPU Cooler 2.5K

Scythe NINJA 2 CPU Cooler 2.7K
Thermalright Ultra-120 eXtreme 2.7K
Coolermaster Hyper N620 @ 2.9K
Tuniq Tower 120 Extreme @ 2.9k

Thermalright TRUE Black Ultra-120 eXtreme 3.5K
Prolimatech Meghalem @ 4k
Coolermaster V8 @ 4.9k

Corsair Hydro Series H50 Water Cooler @ 5k(Water)
Cooler Master Aquagate Max @ 13.4k(Water)
Swiftech H20-220 Apex Ultimate @ 16.8k(Water)

----------------------------------------------------------------

TV Tuner CARDS

External
Gadmei TV 3488E @ Rs. 950
Gadmei TV 3820E @ Rs. 975
Umax Tvision LCD TV Tuner card @ 1.8k

Internal
PixelView Play TV Pro 3 @ 1.2k
Pixel View PV-M54500 @ 1.4k
Avermedia Super 007 @ 1.6k



----------------------------------------------------------------
Network Peripherals

Linksys Wireless router WRT54G @ 2k
D link Wireless router @ 1.9k
Netgear Wireless router @ 1.9k

T-Link 8 port switch @ 0.7k

----------------------------------------------------------------

External HDDs

Transcend USB Storejet 320GB @ 3.3K
iomega 320GB 2.5" @ 3.4K

Seagate Free Agent Go 320GB @ 3.7K
seagate Free Agent Go 500GB @ 5.2K

WesternDigital My Passport Essential 320GB @ 3.3K
WesternDigital Passport Essential 500GB @ 5K

----------------------------------------------------------------

KEYBOARDS and MICE

Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 @ 1.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.5k
Logitech G15 @ 4k
Razer Lycosa @ 4k
Razer Lycosa Mirror (Special Edition) @ 4.2k
Microsoft Sidewinder X6 @ 4.2k
Razer Tarantula @ 5.5K

Gigabyte GM6800 Gaming Mouse @ 0.75k
Gigabyte GM6880 Laser Mouse @ 0.9k
Logitech MX518 Laser @ 1.5k
Razer Salmosa @ 1.6k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.5k
Logitech G9 Laser @ 5k

----------------------------------------------------------------

MOTHERBOARDS:

INTEL
<LGA 1156>
Intel DH55TC @ 5.7k
Intel DP55WB @ 6.3k

ECS P55H-A @ 8.6k

Gigabyte GA-P55M-UD2 @ 7.2k
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3R @ 12k
Gigabyte GA-P55-UD6R @ 18k

MSI P55-GD45 @ 7k
MSI P55 CD-53 @ 7.5k
MSI P55-GD65 @ 9.8k
Asus P7P55-D @ 10.4k

Asus P7P55D-PRO @ 12.4k
MSI P55-GD80 @ 12.9k
Asus P7P55D-EVO @ 14.2k
Asus P7P55D-DLX @ 16k

<LGA 1366>
MSI X58M @ 10.3k
MSI X58 Pro @ 10.8k << BEST BUY X58 BOARD

Gigabyte GA-EX58UD3R @ 14K
Gigabyte EX58-UD5 @ 16.1k

Biostar TPower X58 @ 14.9k

ASUS Rampage II Gene @ 17.4k
ASUS P6T-WS PROFESSIONAL @ 22k

<LGA 775>
MSI P43T-C51 @ 4.8k
Biostar TP43E Combo @ 4.7k
MSI P43NEO-F @ 4.6k
Biostar P43 TP43D2-A7 @ 4.3k

Gigabyte GA-G41M-ES2L @ 2.9k
Biostar G41D-M7 @ 3.1k

Palit G31 @ 2.5k
Jetway JI31GM3 G31 @ 2.5k
Biostar G31-M7 @ 2.4k
Gigabyte GA-G31ME-S2L @ 2.4k


AMD

MSI 790FX-GD70 790FX/SB750 AM3 @ 9.7k
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P @ 6.8k

MSI 790GX-G65 AM3 @ 7.1k
Asus M4A785TD-V EVO @ 6.6k
MSI 785GN-E65 @ 5.6k
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-UD2H @ 5.5k
MSI 785G-E53 @ 5.5k
MSI 785GM-E51 @ 4.6k

Biostar TA790GXBE A2+ @ 4.8k
Biostar TA785GE 128M @ 3.8k
Biostar A785G @ 3.4k

ASUS M2A74-AM 740G @ 3k
Biostar A760G A2+ @ 3k
Biostar A740G A2+ @ 2.8k

----------------------------------------------------------------

SPEAKERS:

Umax Powerbeats UPB 3200 2.1 @ 1.3k

Logitech X240 2.1 @ 2.4k
Logitech X540 5.1 @ 5.2k
Logitech Z5500 Digital 5.1 @ 17.5k

Creative Inspire T6100 5.1 @ 4.5k
Creative Inspire T6200 5.1 @ 6.5k

Altec Lansing BXR1121 2.1 @ 1.1k
Altec Lansing VS2421 2.1 @ 2.6k

----------------------------------------------------------------

HardDisk Drives:

Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 500GB @ 2.4k
Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 1TB @ 4k

Western Digital Caviar Blue 320GB @ 2.2k
Western Digital Caviar Blue 640GB @ 3.2k
Western Digital Caviar Green 1TB @ 4.3k
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB @ 5.6k

Samsung SpinPoint F2 EcoGreen 500GB @ 2.7k
Samsung SpinPoint F1 1TB @ 4.7k

Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B 500GB @ 3k
Hitachi Deskstar 7K1000.B 1TB @ 4.6k

----------------------------------------------------------------

PEN DRIVES:

Kingston 4GB @ Rs. 470
Kingston 8GB @ Rs. 800

Corsair Voyager 4GB @ Rs. 550
Corsair Voyager 8GB @ Rs. 900

----------------------------------------------------------------

SOUND CARDS:

Creative
Creative Sound Blaster USB Plug&Play @ 1.5k
Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi USB Plug&Play @ 3.3k

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Surround 5.1 @ 3.8k

Creative X-Fi Titanium @ 12k

ASUS Xonar DX @ 4.5k


----------------------------------------------------------------

Power Supply Units:

VIP Gold 400W @ 1.4 k
VIP Gold 500W @ 2.2 k
Gigabyte 80 Plus Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k

GlacialPower 650W AA @ 4.6k

Zebronics Pro 350W @ 1.5k
Zebronics 550W Pro @ 2.8k
Zebronics 600W Pro @ 3.7k

Corsair VX450W @ 4.1k
Corsair VX550W @ 5.8k
Corsair TX 650 @ 6.8k
Corsair TX750W @ 7.8k

Tagan Stone Rock TG600-U37 600W @ 4.4k
Tagan BZ600 600W @ 6k
Tagan Super Rock TG600-U33 600W @ 6.4k


----------------------------------------------------------------

Cabinets:

Zebronics Krish @ 1k
Zebronics Bijli @ 1.5K
Zebronics Antibiotic @ 2.5k

Cooler Master Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Cooler Master Elite 334 @ 2.2k
Cooler Master Centurion 590 @ 3.8k
Cooler Master Centurion 690 @ 4.4k

Thermaltake M9 @ 4.4k
Thermaltake Xaser VI Mx @ 6.6k

Nzxt Lexa Blackline @ 5.7k
NZXT Tempest @ 6.3k

----------------------------------------------------------------

Monitors:

ViewSonic

Viewsonic VX2233wm 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11k


DELL

Dell E1909W 19" LCD Monitor @ 7.2k
Dell S1909W 18.5" LCD Monitor @ 8.4k
Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 9.2k
Dell S2409W 24" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 13k
Alienware OptX AW2210WFP 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 18.2k


BENQ

BenQ G2020HD 20" LCD Monitor @ 6.5k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
BenQ 24" G2420 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11.3k



SAMSUNG

Samsung 2033SW 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.2k
Samsung 2043SN 20" LCD Monitor @ 7.5k
Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k
Samsung P2350 23" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 11k

ACER

Acer V233H 23.6" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 10.6k


AOC

AOC 2236Vw 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.7k
AOC F22 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.8k

----------------------------------------------------------------

Note: Actual prices may vary from place to place.
Thanks


----------



## rajeshbhuin (May 15, 2011)

From where u get those overpriced rate?????


----------



## Sid_hooda (May 15, 2011)

I really dont see any benefit in posting a 2 year old price sheet, shamefully copied from some other forum which is full of parts which are EOL :/


----------



## nilgtx260 (May 16, 2011)

those are old price, don't post here


----------



## abirthedevil (May 16, 2011)

i dont see the point to this thread


----------



## NitrousNavneet (May 16, 2011)

I found this price sheet in my friend's PC.
The file's name was "" latest PC hardware  prices 2011 ""
So I uploaded that in our forum.
Sorry


----------

